# Bubbles Magically Appear! AHH HELP!



## Lizayle (Dec 3, 2015)

So I decided to play with some melt and pour while I continue to figure out my cold process soap.  I had the mixed variety from Bramble Berry and they worked wonderfully.  The only bubbles I got was on the top and they easily went away with a few spritzes of alcohol.  I got some glycerine suspension soap from the Chemistry Store and when I microwave it, bubbles appear on the inside.  I can't seem to avoid them or get rid of them..

Any ideas?


----------



## lisamaliga (Dec 16, 2015)

I don't ever use a microwave, but I've read that covering the soap with plastic wrap helps.

My go-to method is the double boiler. I melt on a medium to medium/low heat and minimize stirring, that way there aren't many bubbles.

Don't have a double boiler? Here's a suggestion.

Use a 2-cup glass measuring cup resting inside a quart size pot, the handle of the cup over the edge of the pot. Don’t overfill the pot with water. And make sure that the water doesn’t boil away too quickly. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Dec 16, 2015)

The only thing I can think of is that this is because of it being a suspension base. That could mean that when you do introduce bubbles (from mixing/stirring) into your soap, they don't float to the top but are instead suspended (just like additives are) in the soap. 

I would take extra care to avoid introducing bubbles into a suspension base because of this. You could also try heating your base a little hotter than you do with your non suspension bases. That could help reduce the viscosity when its melted and make the bubbles more likely to rise to the top.


----------



## Lizayle (Dec 20, 2015)

galaxyMLP said:


> The only thing I can think of is that this is because of it being a suspension base. That could mean that when you do introduce bubbles (from mixing/stirring) into your soap, they don't float to the top but are instead suspended (just like additives are) in the soap.
> 
> I would take extra care to avoid introducing bubbles into a suspension base because of this. You could also try heating your base a little hotter than you do with your non suspension bases. That could help reduce the viscosity when its melted and make the bubbles more likely to rise to the top.



I was very careful not to disrupt it.  I didn't stir it at all.  The bubbles were there when I took it out, I'm assuming the microwave did it, I may have to use a double boiler for this


----------



## galaxyMLP (Dec 20, 2015)

It's possible that little bits of it for too hot and bubbled maybe? Yeah, the double boiler might be best. From the way you worded the original post it made it seemed like the bubbles were coming from the microwaving itself but I thought I comment just to verify. Wish I could've given you a better answer/fix though!


----------



## kitchwitch (Jan 28, 2016)

I've had the same with a suspension base. My assumption was that the bubbles got suspended in there when it microwaved. I'm considering trying a double boiler, too.


----------



## Seawolfe (Jan 28, 2016)

lisamaliga said:


> I don't ever use a microwave, but I've read that covering the soap with plastic wrap helps.
> 
> My go-to method is the double boiler. I melt on a medium to medium/low heat and minimize stirring, that way there aren't many bubbles.
> 
> ...



Please add something so the Pyrex isn't resting right on the bottom of the pot! I use canning lid rings.


----------

